# Do you honestly care about what other people think of you?



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, most of the time I usually do not care about what other people think.

wait what?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, I do.
A little too much at times...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Since there's no in between on the vote, I went for "no, not usually". I'd like to think that I care about what others think when appropriate and not caring at other times, so as not to get in the way of my looking for/finding out the truth.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't care what people think about me... ever. I used to as a child but now I really couldn't care less.


----------



## antisocial sociopath (Mar 23, 2014)

It does not matter what other people think of you, rather what you think of yourself


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't care what other people think of me but I do want people to like me, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I answered this a while ago. I don't care if it's stupid which is most of the time. But if I happen to hurt someone else without realizing it, I would welcome a good name calling so I can realize that I hurt someone. Actually not a name calling just a real confrontation assessing an issue would be nice.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I always hope people will like me, but most just don't. In the end I don't feel bad about that, since I don't really like most people either.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> I don't care what other people think of me but I do want people to like me, if that makes any sense.


Makes plenty of sense to me! I am just the same way.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

On occasion,
And from people I truly care for,
But on the whole?

Not really.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

No, not people in general. I only care about what my closest friends & family members think of me, especially my husband. Everyone else can just waste their time thinking about me for all I care.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Who gives a fuck lol


----------



## knahmean (Mar 26, 2014)

Of course. However when I'm sure what I'm doing is the right thing, then not so much.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

I would say i'm more conceded with being ridiculed.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Not usually. The more I grow old, the less I care.

Although, more than occassionally I wonder if others see me the way I see myself or if they see something I'm blind to. But I only care for those that know me.

I also care about not being contradictive for some reason. I guess this is because I cannot handle my self-contradictive nature and I want to push it away from me but if others point it out, then I cannot avoid feeling distressed because of it.

Generally, I value being honest with myself and if I'm not seeing something I should see or if I'm seeing things that do not match up or if I'm stuck if self-denial or anything similar, then I'd feel bad. If others that know me point it out, it's a confirmation of it and my attempts at pushing it away or trying to sort it out are worthless and I must embrace it, even if I don't want to.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

No, at least not with most people. Because if I did, I'd have no fun. In all honesty, I did care more when I was a kid but that was me making my life harder for myself.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't ever know what people really and truly think of me. 
Even if they tell me I don't care much. Or at all really.
Unless something is useful or meaningful to me I just don't care, and that goes for people and their opinions. 
Words are meaningless unless I give them meaning.


----------

